# GY numbers



## Buddy2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Where could I find the GY numbers for the
AMELIA 120653 and
JOHN JACKSON 143876

I am trying to find fishing vessels my Grandfather may have worked on/owned.

Thank you
Buddy2


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Buddy2 said:


> Where could I find the GY numbers for the
> AMELIA 120653 and
> JOHN JACKSON 143876
> 
> ...


Buddy,

The AMELIA was GY 981 and became the DELPHINUS. Built 1906, scrapped in 1955.
The John Jackson was GY 1319, built in 1918 and in 1928 became INCHGOWER of Aberdeen.

If you send me your email address through my web sight www.trawlerart.com I will send you a photo of the Delphinus.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Buddy2 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Steve but on further research now I have the GY numbers, he doesn't appear to have been involved with either.
Buddy2


----------

